# Can't mount my hiphone

## danielhilst

Hi people, lately I bought a chinese cell phone. When I try to mount it I got 'no medium found'

```

gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

[ 2654.063837] usb 2-1.4: usb_probe_device

[ 2654.063841] usb 2-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2654.064040] usb 2-1.4: adding 2-1.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2654.064319] usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2654.064327] usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2654.064414] scsi10 : usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0

[ 2654.064515] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

[ 2655.062683] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     PHONE     FLASH DISK           PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 2655.062851] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 2655.064162] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

gentoo ~ # mount /dev/sdc /mnt/flash

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdc

gentoo ~ # lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:6452 Microdia 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0e8d:0002 MediaTek Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

It mounts on windows.. 

ps: there is no /dev/sdcN only sdc

Any ideia??

Thanks in advance, cheers!

----------

## bjlockie

 *danielhilst wrote:*   

> Hi people, lately I bought a chinese cell phone. When I try to mount it I got 'no medium found'
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail
> ...

 

Type "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc"

Type "p" to see what partitions.

----------

